# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  If MMOwned was to ask for donations would you donate?

## Matt

If MMOwned was to ask for donations would you donate?


discuss.

----------


## Krazzee

damn right i would, if the site cant stay up because it costs too much, then we as members should feel obligated to help out the site that helps us with WoW so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## xlAnonym0uslx

of course, but i cant use a credit card, and i dont wanna use paypal cause i live with parents still, and they wouldnt pay, so i could only pay by mail or somtin

----------


## bloodofwar

yea same im 12 years old, lol but ill stick in some cash  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krazzee

death to the voters of maybe!!!! (lol j/k)

----------


## Tenche

Im not sure...
I think I whould

----------


## Ednasil

Yea I would, I love this website lol, it has nice community and hacks/exploits/etc

----------


## Krazzee

death to the voters of no!

----------


## Amedis

I want to say yes, but I have school + insurance to pay for + a GF ... and I have no job. 

= $0 to spare.

----------


## idusy-org

i vote maybe. if i were sure either: for a small donation, i could get a cool rank or accese to a high-up forum, i might do it. Or if i know the sites going down the tube w/o donates. (i doubt) and dont try to use that against us......




> I want to say yes, but I have school + insurance to pay for + a GF ... and I have no job. 
> 
> = $0 to spare.



drop the school, drop the girl, and you have much more money and WoW time  :Big Grin:  win both ways.

----------


## Krazzee

idusy one thing i find important to have is a life, having friends, school, and a girl are things every person needs to have (well maybe in idusy's case he needs a guy :P lol j/k j/k) and WoW shouldn't take over peoples lives, its bad for yer health to be addicted.

----------


## LightWave

i voted yes cuz i belive in if u help make a site better then the site will be better and plusi can crap out money lol there is like 3 people that owe me about 2k each lmao(drug related money) but ya i think there should be custom place for donaters to encurage dontaions call it vip section or something and plus if we donate we could help matt pay for a dedicated server and we could post anything we want muhahahahahaha

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> .....and WoW shouldn't take over peoples lives, its bad for yer health to be addicted.


Aye...WoW cost me my job, my girlfriend, a few of my lesser friends..and Im still only partly over the addiction. So...bleh. Offtopic.

Of course I would! But the thing is, I wouldnt want a "Donating People" specal forum, one of the best things about this site is its public and easy access.

----------


## idusy-org

> (well maybe in idusy's case he needs a guy :P lol j/k j/k)



























































watch your mouth. ill spank you.

----------


## JoKeR`

> If MMOwned was to ask for donations would you donate?
> 
> 
> discuss.


Ill bake some cookies for you  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol HELL YA ID DONATE!!!!

----------


## Tenche

> i vote maybe. if i were sure either: for a small donation, i could get a cool rank or accese to a high-up forum, i might do it. Or if i know the sites going down the tube w/o donates. (i doubt) and dont try to use that against us......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop the school, drop the girl, and you have much more money and WoW time  win both ways.


Lol. iDusy thats the nerdyest thing I have ever heard...

----------


## idusy-org

WoW makes you lead a nerdy lifestyle.

----------


## amrican93

I am a little low on cash.
And i don't have paypal or whatever it is.


But if i get some cash i can save i Would donate.
But whouldn't it be expensive sending these mail paying things from Germany??

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Doctor

I'd likely donate. In the past I've run my own website so I know that it takes money to keep it alive, and some peole don't realize that, and it sometimes will lead to its closure.

If need arises I would donate.

----------


## amrican93

Yup! Sure costs a lot of money!

----------


## Matt

google adsense just cancelled my account.. from invalid clicks.. soo lame.. i was averaging about 80 clicks a day, and i didnt click a single adsense link.. unfortunately that means even less money coming in.

----------


## GanjalfTheGreen

if it wasn't to much i would maybe £10 - £15... but yeah i would  :Smile:  and i am 17 with no GF  :Frown:  ahhh well

----------


## Jimbo

Probably not, I can barely pay the WoW fee :P 

But if the site would close without donations I would donate what I could spare.

----------


## Cypher

I would donate some money, this site is worth helping out.

----------


## Kru2

Yeah i guess i would donate some, i love this site =P

----------


## italyone

I voted maybe...not because I would want something but because I'm a poor student with a wife and kids. I would definately donate if I had extra cash.

----------


## Grelkamah

Well not be messed up or anything only reason i picked no was because i don't work. I'm 15 :P. So i don't really have a type of income. No allowance fts.

----------


## KOLOSSAL

This is a free community of knowledge. Of course I would donate.

----------


## Cush

I have a WoW and City Of Heroes subscription running and I pretty much have NO money (some silver pennies :P)

Probable when I got ahold of some cash I would donate but I have been broke for months.

----------


## amrican93

> I have a WoW and City Of Heroes subscription running and I pretty much have NO money (some silver pennies :P)
> 
> Probable when I got ahold of some cash I would donate but I have been broke for months.


Same as me, but i save for a new computer to  :Frown: 
All my money come's to my account 12:00am the 20th every month and disappears 12:01am the 20th every month  :Frown: 

Ahh well i'll be happy once i get my new computer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marlo

Wehn i get a job (soon) i will have quite a bit of money since i dont have to pay rent or bills (parents ftw) i will happily donate an anual ammount. (somewhere along the line of £10 which is about $17?)

----------


## Datonking

I voted maybe but its mainly a yes...i have no job atm but i have money in the bank and maybe some of my christmas money can go here...since u gave me the gift of Joooooy XD

----------


## x_jonnyb.good_x

I voted yes, but if we do donate, it would be pretty cool to get special access to stuff. And, is Matt asking for donations, or is this just hypathetical??? :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Datonking

*in secracy matt is begging for cash his sponsers said FU** YOU* jk lol

----------


## Scarmaker

> I voted yes, but if we do donate, it would be pretty cool to get special access to stuff. And, is Matt asking for donations, or is this just hypathetical???


Its hypothetical. And Daton, there you go spammin again

----------


## Marlo

How much is a site like this to run?

----------


## Cypher

I would be interested to know that too.

----------


## Creeper

hell yes i would man this site kickass

----------


## mauzer

damn right....i wud donate


1 prob...no paypal, thus no donations

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> dude, your 12 years old? and who else said they were 12 years old?


Well I'm 13 years old. :Stick Out Tongue:  
And yes I would definitely donate.

----------


## matswurld

yea id throw some money mmowned's way man i love it here a home on wow is what this site should be called! this is my guild!!

----------


## DLC

I feel we all owe this site something and to help it sustain its great service to us is not much of a problem. I just donated $20 = £10.xx to the site and feel great about it. May this Site live long.

DLC - Jneo

----------


## Shadowlash

dead to the traitor!!! YES fro sure

----------


## Banksey

Note all the people who said they would...Not donating  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fenarth

Of Course Why Even Ask!!!

----------


## Banksey

Then go ahead and donate

----------

